# Hulme Hippodrome Nov 2017



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks to the good people at the Pirate Cafe, Mr Camouflage who let me in and Luke for being so kind and crankin out some seriously cool tunes on the decks, filling the theatre with the echoes of dub. Thanks for keepin this beautiful building safe folks! 


Tbolts first class report reminded me that this place had dropped off my radar, the last I had heard it was sealed up a couple of years ago, so I was really surprised to see the some photographs from inside and just had to try and see this place for myself.

*
Recent events at the Hulme Hippodrome...*


For the last several months the Hippodrome has become the home for a group of artists and musicians who have turned this place into a community centre for the local residents, whilst improving the stereotypical negative views of squatting. The group is linked to artist collective “Loose Space”, whose members were recently evicted from the former Cornerhouse and Hotspur Press buildings. 

They have spent time cleaning up the theatre as it was full of debris and dead pigeons and are also running a soup kitchen, The Pirate Cafe for the homeless. It’s amazing what people with a passion and positive energy can achieve. I think these kinds of initiatives should be encouraged and assisted by the local councils and not hampered by red tape. I know it’s not always practical, but with the will and determination these types of empty buildings can be used in a beneficial sense rather than lying empty a waiting the next arson attack or metal theft, thus rendering them only fit for demo. 

.
The building is currently owned by the Gilbert Deya Ministries - a controversial group affiliated to ‘miracle’ preacher Gilbert Deya, but the occupiers have not heard anything from members of the church group, which bought the building back in 1999 and held church services in the foyer for years.

Deya, a man who reportedly claimed he could help infertile couples have ‘miracle babies’, visited Hulme last year for ‘Seven days of unusual miracles’. In July he was extradited to his native Kenya to face accusations he stole children as proof of miracles. He denies the charges. But the preacher’s influence can be found throughout the building. Dozens of his books titled ‘The Solution to Financial Prosperity’ litter the floors and aisles of the theatre. _(The Manchester Evening News)_



_*Some less recent history...*_


The Hulme Hippodrome was originally known as the Grand Junction Theatre and Floral Hall, which opened in Manchester in 1901 and was designed by the architect J.J. Alley.
It was last used as a theatre in the 1960s, from the mid-1970s until its closure in 1988 it was used as bingo hall. Since then most of the building has remained empty, and it has been placed on Manchester City Council's Buildings at Risk Register.


The Friends of Hulme Hippodrome had hoped to get the building listed as an asset of community value which would have given the community group six months to raise the money needed to buy the building from the owner before it went out to general market. The application, however, was turned down by Manchester City Council. A council spokesman said: "There would also be a significant cost to bring the building back into use, into the millions, and without a business plan in place it would be unfair for us to assume they could turn the building around.

The building which was bought by the church for £200,000 was due to be auctioned in May 2017 at the Macron Stadium, Bolton, with a guide price of £300,000. _(wiki)_




*So on with some scenes that greeted me...*



_MG_7205 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7214 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7219 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

The colours in here are just spectacular!




_MG_7221 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7248 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Into the bowls of the theatre, beneath the stage




_MG_7242 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Glimpses of its previous use before the religious sect took it over




_MG_7241 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7237 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7222 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

I just love whatever this strange electrical cabinet holds within. I would gladly offer it a home and daily worship its bulbous glass vacuums, I want it, badly 




_MG_7228 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Now you want it donÂ’t you! I would turn these wonderful bulbs into some kind of vibrant sparkling plasma balls, they would come alive and feel the power of electricity again! Can anybody please tell me what the hell they are??? They obviously get very hot hence the fans beneath, are they some kind of glass valve? I hope they are donated to some museum of industry and preserved as they are truly fabulous, f00kin awesome really!


_MG_7251 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Old porcelain urinals also have a certain charm about them...but I don't suppose everyone can see that 




_MG_7259 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7261 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7264 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7270 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7279 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7285 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr



_MG_7287 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7288 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7298 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Just one of the many boxes of paraphernalia left behind from the religious cult



_MG_7301 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

I sat here for a good hour just chillin to the tunes, fink I might crashed out at one point, dub bounces around the space, it's like being on a boat 




_MG_7314 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7315 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7322 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7323 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7327 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7332 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7344 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7389 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7340 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr



_MG_7395 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7382 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

One of the 2 original theatre dressing rooms.




_MG_7380 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Here’s the other one...



_MG_7398 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




_MG_7364 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr


Thanks for takin a look peeps, be lucky now 

got these 2 chaps in a report too proper happy hehehe


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2017)

awesome report!
I still need to get to see this place at somepoint, just need to justify going that far out for it, heaven knows why this is lacking comments, but hey ho let me be the first, I really love that shots of the dressing rooms! 
Okay I may be tempted to check this out more now!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice set of photographs. You have taken extra shots compared with other posts. On another post I did spot the fancy tesla looking bulbs in the cupboard and I'm thinking maybe some sort of air-conditioning unit where wind from the fans is forced upwards. But where does it go after that?


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow, so many original features. That's amazing. 

Gotta love ethical squatters eh?

Beautiful photos as always PV, thanks.


----------



## Gosoftly (Dec 12, 2017)

First, thank you for these great images. The item in question is a mercury rectifier for converting high current AC to DC. They are quite spectacular in use, and the electrodes, dancing on the top of the mercury give off a purple light. They also get incredibly hot, hence the cooling apparatus.


----------



## Electric (Dec 12, 2017)

Mercury arc rectifiers look fantastic. Here's a site about them:
Electrokinetica - Mercury arcs: Introduction


----------



## HughieD (Dec 12, 2017)

That. Is. A Stunner. Fantastic stuff PV...


----------



## Rubex (Dec 12, 2017)

Amazing place! So colourful  great pics prettyvacant!


----------



## smiler (Dec 12, 2017)

Man, That is good, Thanks


----------



## Snailsford (Dec 12, 2017)

Absolutely stunning and those mercury rectifiers, oh my sweet Jesus...

Caveman technology now with the use of diodes, but back in the day that was ground breaking stuff!


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2017)

The arc rectifiers would probably have been used to generate DC power for the lighting systems.

Back in the early - mid 90s I use to work with a DC lighting system including carbon arc spotlights at a Theatre, crazy things, particularly if the carbon rods exploded which they did occasionally. 

However seeing the old DC systems is incredibly rare.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 12, 2017)

Lovely lovely stuff! Been looking forward to seeing your pics from here! Such a colourful place and captured spot on as always. Nice one!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2017)

That's is a stunning and detailed report.i do love the vibrant colours of this place and it is nice to see some close up shots and parts of the building many others leave out.great stuff pv


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> awesome report!
> I still need to get to see this place at somepoint, just need to justify going that far out for it, heaven knows why this is lacking comments, but hey ho let me be the first, I really love that shots of the dressing rooms!
> Okay I may be tempted to check this out more now!
> Thanks for posting!



Thanks MB! I really think you should


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

Gosoftly said:


> First, thank you for these great images. The item in question is a mercury rectifier for converting high current AC to DC. They are quite spectacular in use, and the electrodes, dancing on the top of the mercury give off a purple light. They also get incredibly hot, hence the cooling apparatus.



Well thanks Gosoftly for your first most useful comment...hold on that sounds like all your other comments haven't been "useful" haha, no you know what I mean, first as in not second comment.
Now you have enlightened me to what it actually is I shall have to go google it as I'm intrigued by it! Mercury and purple light I like the sound of that! Thanks again Gosoftly


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice set of photographs. You have taken extra shots compared with other posts. On another post I did spot the fancy tesla looking bulbs in the cupboard and I'm thinking maybe some sort of air-conditioning unit where wind from the fans is forced upwards. But where does it go after that?



Thanks HJ for that, I've seen in my other comments the name of this wonderful contraption now, so I shall be checkin it out


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

Electric said:


> Mercury arc rectifiers look fantastic. Here's a site about them:
> Electrokinetica - Mercury arcs: Introduction



Wow a link...thanks Electric...just clicked on ur link and omg there it is all lit up it's beautiful I need to have a longer look at that site but I will finish with the thanks first! 

Cheers for takin the time out to answer Electric!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

Snailsford said:


> Absolutely stunning and those mercury rectifiers, oh my sweet Jesus...
> 
> Caveman technology now with the use of diodes, but back in the day that was ground breaking stuff!



Hahaha yes thats my reaction too! I'm just glad I know what they are now!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

krela said:


> The arc rectifiers would probably have been used to generate DC power for the lighting systems.
> 
> Back in the early - mid 90s I use to work with a DC lighting system including carbon arc spotlights at a Theatre, crazy things, particularly if the carbon rods exploded which they did occasionally.
> 
> However seeing the old DC systems is incredibly rare.



I've heard the odd light exploded in the past too lol, years ago a mate was unsuccessfully trying out some second hand studio lighting and explode is certainly the right word, you just gota hope that if u shit urself u don't have a heart attack at the same time 

Cheers Kreal


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your most interesting replies much appreciated!


----------



## noiseboy72 (Dec 13, 2017)

I've seen arc rectifiers in use and the effect they produce is mesmerizing. Quite fitting for a building used by a charleton who exploits people using mesmerism!!


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 16, 2017)

I saw your photos on Flickr, and been meaning to have a look for you're report on here.
Excellent work PV; what a place


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2018)

This is amazing. It looks fantastic. Those old rectifiers are excellent. I'm wondering if they charged the back up batteries. Also, I really like that old TV or video monitor.


----------



## wolfism (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice, although it's all about the auditorium at Hulme Hippodrome - I was amazed that the colours in reality are just as vivid as they look on other peoples' photos!


----------



## DroneBuddyUK (Jan 21, 2018)

*WOW*
STUNNING COLOURS IN THESE PICTURES. WHAT A GREAT report!
It’s like you have captured all the character of the old place!
Love it!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

noiseboy72 said:


> I've seen arc rectifiers in use and the effect they produce is mesmerizing. Quite fitting for a building used by a charleton who exploits people using mesmerism!!



Hahah yeah very apt innit, I like it!!! oh u lucky buga seeing them in use...I've only seen them on youtube but to see them in the "flesh" would make me hair stand up, literally


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

The Wombat said:


> I saw your photos on Flickr, and been meaning to have a look for you're report on here.
> Excellent work PV; what a place



Thanks Wombat


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

DroneBuddyUK said:


> *WOW*
> STUNNING COLOURS IN THESE PICTURES. WHAT A GREAT report!
> It’s like you have captured all the character of the old place!
> Love it!



Cheers DroneBuddyUK


----------

